# Forum plagiarized by Loren320



## daveerf (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi all, I just noticed a couple of new listings by Loren320 that look to be plagiarized from this forum. He had mostly, only his Sulphuric Recovery Cell listed but now he has a Gold Recovery Process that looks eerily similar to the AP process and another Platinum Recovery Process of hardrive platters that not only looks pilfered from this site but looks nefarious at best.

I had high regards before for Loren with his Sulphuric Recovery Cell that has helped many on this forum but this latest action has me puzzled.

http://tinyurl.com/5lqr7n


----------



## butcher (Oct 27, 2008)

he will get his reward, if it cost $10, could alot of us buy one and give bad feedback, demand our moneyback and shut this crook out of bussiness. or expose him somehow? I dont know how ebay works.


----------

